# Player Expectations: Raymond Felton



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

What are your expectations for Ray Felton? Our future star PG at the number 5 pick in the 2005 draft.

I'd say... 11.4 PPG / 7.2 APG


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

i am expecting almost nothing from him this year!

8.2 PPG, 2.4 RPG & 5.5 APG

like i said not very high!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm, I'd really like to know why.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

12 pts
6 asts


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

10.9PPG
6.7APG

His stats could be better but he'll be competing with Brevin Knight for minutes.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I see 15/7/3 rpg on 41% shooting. imo, Felton has the most potential of all the PG's in this class. He has the most physical ability, the only thing that is keeping him from being the clear cut best right now, is that his skills are a bit raw. He still tends to play out of control at times, his jump shot is still sketchy, and is quite unspectacular in a slow down half court offense imo, but those are things that he can improve on with hard work. Since he was at North Carolina, he got better every season so its fair to assume that he can work on his game in the pros. Hes going to get playing time and he'll have a team that is well suited for his uptempo style of play.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Brevin Knight will play more than him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

7ppg, 3apg, 18 mpg

I don't think Felton will show much this year except for that. He has always been the one to need a legit scoring guard alkong side him in order to rack up assists.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

A legit scoring guard? Don't you mean a top noych one? Look at your avitar. !!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well it looks like Knight is gonna put up a fight, so I don't think Felton's gonna get as much PT as we all hoped for. But I still think he's gonna put up good numbers.

9 ppg and 4.5 apg in about 22 mpg.

Hopefully he'll get plenty of PT though and wash away my predictions!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> He has always been the one to need a legit scoring guard alkong side him in order to rack up assists.


Explain this. He had no good teammates at the very small school Latta high, yet averaged 7.7 assists as a senior (along with over 30 ppg). Last year when McCants missed 4 games Felton notched 33 assists for an average of 8.25 per game; higher than his season average. There's not any backing to your statement, if anything big men that can run the court do more for him than a shooting guard.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

11ppg 6apg


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I expect him to penetrate and find open looks for Okafor, May, Voskuhl, etc. first and foremost. I think he will play well off of the bigs and Wallace. He was underrated in the halfcourt offense offensively. Better than Paul in that aspect IMO. He will be free to create and most likely will turn the ball over a lot since he is a rookie. I just hope he doesn't make a habit of dominating the ball as the years pass. I don't expect him to really.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Explain this. He had no good teammates at the very small school Latta high, yet averaged 7.7 assists as a senior (along with over 30 ppg). Last year when McCants missed 4 games Felton notched 33 assists for an average of 8.25 per game; higher than his season average. There's not any backing to your statement, if anything big men that can run the court do more for him than a shooting guard.


That was high school....

Yeah he did good when McCants was out but with a legit Guard along side of Felton opens up the lane allow Felton to penetrate. It also, surprisngly opens up shots for him. He is open a lot for three, especcially when you got a guy like McCants who is scoring in bunches... Me honestly am not the one for stats, more of how the game seems when I watch it and how a team flows.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> 11ppg 6apg


I'd agree with this figure, if he starts.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> 11ppg 6apg


Seems about right.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Hmmm, I'd really like to know why.


i say a couple little injurys will hold him back from playing his full potential


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i say a couple little injurys will hold him back from playing his full potential


So, you're just assuming that he'll get injured?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Seems about right.


My thoughts exactly


----------

